# SHOT 2019



## DA SWO (Sep 15, 2018)

Who's going?


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 16, 2018)

Pretty sure I’ll be there with bells on


----------



## policemedic (Sep 16, 2018)

What is this SHOT 2019 you speak of?


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2018)

Maybe this year there won't be a shut down this year and I'll get to go.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m planning on it, Lord willing and the river don’t rise.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 16, 2018)

policemedic said:


> I’m planning on it, *Maria *willing and the river don’t rise.



FIFY


----------



## policemedic (Sep 16, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> FIFY



Pfffft. Mamasita controls the other medic. 

And let’s be honest—he’s a SHOT virgin because he’s afraid to get on an airplane. Big silver birds scare him.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 16, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Pfffft. Mamasita controls the other medic.
> 
> And let’s be honest—he’s a SHOT virgin because he’s afraid to get on an airplane. Big silver birds scare him.


I think he's afraid to leave the state...lol


----------



## medicchick (Sep 16, 2018)

Budget depending/truck breaking I might see abut getting RP there.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 16, 2018)

medicchick said:


> Budget depending/truck breaking I might see abut getting RP there.



Awesome!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 17, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Pfffft. Mamasita controls the other medic.
> 
> And let’s be honest—he’s a SHOT virgin because he’s afraid to get on an airplane. Big silver birds scare him.



So he's turned into a leg? Oh My Lawd.

yeah, would be cool. I can scoot down with the jeep so we have wheels as necessary, if'n things line up time wise.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 17, 2018)

I think it’s because the stews won’t let him jump at 35000. He’s butthurt 🤣


----------



## Muppet (Sep 17, 2018)

You guys. Lol. God willing pop does not sneak into a drug induced coma secondary to respiratory failure. I will look into it, with my queen, of course.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 17, 2018)

I think I'm out again this year...  but for good reasons.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 17, 2018)

Vegas ain't ready for me.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 17, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Pfffft. Mamasita controls the other medic.
> 
> And let’s be honest—he’s a SHOT virgin because he’s afraid to get on an airplane. Big silver birds scare him.



Apologies, I should know better as you are the educated one.


Muppet said:


> You guys. Lol. God willing pop does not sneak into a drug induced coma secondary to respiratory failure. I will look into it, with my queen, of course.



Just send Maria.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 17, 2018)

x SF med said:


> I think I'm out again this year...  but for good reasons.


Yeah it's a good one.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 18, 2018)

x SF med said:


> I think I'm out again this year...  but for good reasons.



You have a good excuse.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 19, 2018)

medicchick said:


> Yeah it's a good one.





policemedic said:


> You have a good excuse.



you know why, now come visit.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 19, 2018)

x SF med said:


> you know why, now come visit.



Can we Marines visit?


----------



## Dame (Sep 19, 2018)

policemedic said:


> You have a good excuse.


He won't still be breastfeeding by then, will he?


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 24, 2018)

The continuing resolutions will determine my attendance for 2019.  I was a day late for this past shot due to CR funding and my flight.


----------



## Dame (Sep 28, 2018)

Help support disabled veteransView it in your browser.





​
​
*NSSF/HAVA Golf Classic*
*Register Today*
Join NSSF and *Honored American Veterans Afield* (HAVA) for the annual *Golf Classic *on *Sunday, January 20, 2019* at *Bear’s Best Las Vegas*. The NSSF/HAVA Golf Classic raises money to support disabled veterans with their healing process through guided hunts, target shooting events and other outdoor activities. *Registration is now open* for individuals and four-member firearms industry teams.

*Event Pricing:*
*Individual entries*
$200
*Four-person team entries*
$600​
Each 2019 participating golfer will receive the following:​


One round of golf at Bear’s Best Las Vegas, one of Jack Nicklaus’s signature courses​
Backpack full of valuable welcome golf and outdoor gifts​
Golf cart​
Breakfast/Lunch​
Roundtrip ground transportation from the Sands Expo Center to Bear’s Best Las Vegas​
Opportunity to win valuable, high-end raffle items​
Chance for prizes for winning teams and contests​

*SIGN UP TODAY*​
Sponsorship opportunities are available for this important event, and interested industry members are encouraged to visit *www.shotshow.org/golf* and contribute to this worthy cause.

*SHOTShow.org*


 

 

 

 

 



SHOT Show • 11 Mile Hill Road • Newtown, CT 06470-2359
_Copyright © 2018 , All rights reserved._

National Shooting Sports Foundation
11 Mile Hill Road, Newtown, CT 06470​
​


----------



## Dame (Oct 15, 2018)

*October SHOT Show Updates *
*2019 REGISTRATION IS OPEN *
Registration for the 2019 SHOT Show is now open, and we’ve added more exhibits, new education and greater opportunity to connect with professionals throughout the supply chain! We encourage qualified retailers, ranges, law enforcement and armed forces professionals to gear up now for the many events and education sessions will sell out in the next few weeks. *Register Today*!

*MIKE ROWE RETURNS FOR OUR STATE OF THE INDUSTRY RECEPTION*
An addition to this year’s State of the Industry Reception will be a keynote speech by Mike Rowe. Best known as the “dirtiest man on TV,” a title he earned on the hit TV series _Dirty Jobs_, Mike also runs the mikeroweWORKS Foundation, a 501(c)(3) public charity that works to debunk myths about the skilled trades and help close the skills gap. The State of the Industry event will be a reception format, and is a great opportunity to connect with industry leaders. Tickets will sell out quickly. *Learn More.*

*PRE-SHOW EVENT: SUPPLIER SHOWCASE*
Open Monday & Tuesday, January 21 & 22, and now featuring more than 500 exhibits! If you use or produce tools, machinery, plastics, metal extrusions, fabrics, OE materials, fabrication, logistics, software, or other products and services for the shooting, hunting, outdoor and law enforcement industries, then SHOT Week's Supplier Showcase is your opportunity to connect with suppliers who can refine your production lines. *Learn More*.

*NEW IN EDUCATION:  NTOA’s MOST DEFENSIBLE POSITION*
A new standalone course for law enforcement agencies is being held on Monday, January 21. The National Tactical Officers Association will present a seminar that explores the most recent and relevant civil litigation cases that impact law enforcement operations.  Agencies will gain a better understanding of how to ensure their organizations have taken the steps necessary to ensure their decision making and subsequent operations are in the most defensible position possible. *Learn More*.

*NEW IN EDUCATION: GRANT WORKSHOP FOR FFLS AND LAW ENFORCEMENT*
This highly informative discussion will cover the basics of law enforcement grants, how agencies should prepare for grant applications, the types of grants that most commonly fund police agencies, and the federal funding landscape for law enforcement in the current fiscal year. This workshop is part of the Retailer Seminars program. *Learn More and View All Retailer Seminars*.

*PRE-SHOW EVENT: NSSF/HAVA GOLF CLASSIC*
Don’t miss a fun-filled day of golfing and camaraderie for a great cause. Join more than 100 industry leaders at the NSSF/HAVA Golf Classic Golf Classic on Sunday, January 20, 2019 at Bear’s Best Las Vegas. Funds raised go to Honored American Veterans Afield (HAVA), an industry-run organization that helps heal and reintegrate disabled combat veterans back into normal life through participation in hunting and the shooting sports. Individual golfers and four-person teams are welcome. *Learn More and Support*.

*NEW IN EDUCATION: EXPORT CONTROL REFORM TRAINING SESSIONS*
NSSF and the U.S. Department of Commerce's Bureau of Industry and Security (BIS) are offering special training to help U.S. manufacturers and retailers better understand current regulations for export operations and how the new regulations need to be implemented. Sessions repeat throughout the day on Wednesday, January 23. All manufacturers, retailers or businesses who export outside of the U.S. will benefit from this critical training. *Learn More*.


----------



## Dame (Nov 15, 2018)

*KICKOFF MEET & GREET FOR LAW ENFORCEMENT AND ARMED FORCES*
Monday, January 22, 5:30 PM–7:00 PM
The evening before the show opens, meet with other law enforcement agencies, education speakers, and leading manufacturers at this popular networking event designed to give you time to build connections, ask questions, and share experiences. Free for any law enforcement or armed forces attendees or exhibitors. Pre-register before the event sells out! *Learn More*.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 15, 2018)

Put my travel request im today. Was told there's funding available so fingers are crossed.


----------



## Dame (Jan 2, 2019)

*Tuesday, January 22, 2019 at 7 PM – 9 PM
Carlos'n Charlie's (Las Vegas)
Vegas. 3555 Las Vegas Boulevard South, Las Vegas, Nevada 89109*
*Tickets: gallantfew.secure.force.com*

The objective of the Black and Tan Linkup is to create an environment where Rangers and Supporters of the Ranger Community can come together as a family. Where we can strengthen old friendships, introduce new ones, and be ourselves for a bit. We want everyone to come ready to make new connections. and leave charged, ready to make an impact, thus strengthening our community network.This event is free to attend for Rangers and friends of Rangers. We are offering a VIP upgrade this year that includes food & drink, as well as a few surprise items.
Registration Options Include:
•Networking- $0.00 (Drinks are NOT included but are available for purchase)
•Sustainer- $50 (Food & Drinks provided, Exclusive Event Shirt)

Click http://bit.ly/BTSHOT to register.


----------



## Dame (Jan 2, 2019)

*Stand For America Benefit Concert*
Wednesday, January 23, 2019 at 5 PM – 9 PM
Stoney's Rockin Country
6611 Las Vegas Blvd S Unit 160, Las Vegas, Nevada 89119

Show Map
Hosted by Special Operations Charity Network
Tickets by Eventbrite


----------



## policemedic (Jan 2, 2019)

Dame said:


> View attachment 25813
> *Tuesday, January 22, 2019 at 7 PM – 9 PM
> Carlos'n Charlie's (Las Vegas)
> Vegas. 3555 Las Vegas Boulevard South, Las Vegas, Nevada 89109*
> ...



That might be fun.


----------



## Dame (Jan 2, 2019)

policemedic said:


> That might be fun.


Was thinking about it. 
Already bought my ticket for Wednesday's Stand for America at Stoney's.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 2, 2019)

Dame said:


> Was thinking about it.
> Already bought my ticket for Wednesday's Stand for America at Stoney's.



Who is the band?  Anyone special?


----------



## Dame (Jan 2, 2019)

policemedic said:


> Who is the band?  Anyone special?


Lt. Dan band had to cancel so I'm not sure now.


----------



## Dame (Jan 2, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Put my travel request im today. Was told there's funding available so fingers are crossed.



You coming?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 2, 2019)

Dame said:


> You coming?


No, just breathing hard


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 3, 2019)

I might have a connection for getting to go this year. If so, I'll to meet up with as many of you as I can...mainly so I can post in the SS Members I've met thread


----------



## Dame (Jan 3, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> I might have a connection for getting to go this year. If so, I'll to meet up with as many of you as I can...mainly so I can post in the SS Members I've met thread


This year as in two weeks from now? Dude. Good luck with that.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 3, 2019)

Looks like I'll be making my first appearance, though it's still TBD.  Doing an onsite interview with a company out that way, and it sounds like they want to overlap with SHOT.

It would be really cool to get a chance to meet some other SS members in person!


----------



## policemedic (Jan 3, 2019)

Check your messages.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 3, 2019)

Board and Seize said:


> *Looks like I'll be making my first appearance, though it's still TBD.  Doing an onsite interview with a company out that way, and it sounds like they want to overlap with SHOT.*
> 
> It would be really cool to get a chance to meet some other SS members in person!



AEE....?


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 3, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> AEE....?



...something, something, stereotype, being a former Marine and all... (but no)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 3, 2019)

If you see anyone sporting Havok Journal paraphernalia at SHOT, say hello.  It's probably Alyssa, she's super cool and a big friend of the Veteran Community.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 4, 2019)

Nerds.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 4, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> Nerds.



You need to go one time to see why we 'nerd' out about SHOT...


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 4, 2019)

x SF med said:


> You need to go one time to see why we 'nerd' out about SHOT...


I'm really just lashing out because I can't go.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 4, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> If you see anyone sporting Havok Journal paraphernalia at SHOT, say hello.  It's probably Alyssa, she's super cool and a big friend of the Veteran Community.


who?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 4, 2019)

I don’t understand the question.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 4, 2019)

He would like to know who Alyssa is.


----------



## Dame (Jan 4, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> I'm really just lashing out because I can't go.



There are members (plural) on this board who have "attended" SHOT, _with_ a badge even, without ever stepping on the show floor. (You know who you are.) A badge getting you into the exhibits is NOT a requirement for having a shit hot time. Git yer asses to Vegas for this.

ETA: All those parties and link-ups I post are AFTER the show hours. You do NOT need a badge to attend any of them.

OH, and... One dude I "met" was asleep on the bed in his Ranger panties the whole time. @Marauder06 may remember the encounter.


----------



## digrar (Jan 4, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> who?



Alyssa Sudermann, I imagine.


----------



## Dame (Jan 5, 2019)

*2nd Annual Green Beret Reunion*
TUE, JAN 22 AT 6 PM
The Rockhouse
3355 S Las Vegas Blvd, Suite 3200, Las Vegas, Nevada 89109
Green Beret Event Tickets


----------



## policemedic (Jan 9, 2019)

*January SHOT Show® Updates*
*DOWNLOAD THE 2019 MOBILE APP*
Quickly access interactive maps, review new products, check education schedules, set appointments with exhibitors and much more — all in the palm of your hand. *Download today*.
*REMINDER FOR BADGE PICKUP*
The SHOT Show is no longer mailing attendee or media badges. We have selected several locations to make picking up your badge easy and convenient once you arrive in Las Vegas: simply *click here to find the badge pickup location that works best for you*. Under each location, you will find the whereabouts and hours of operation for each badge pickup area.
*WATCH THE LATEST SHOW UPDATES IN YOUR HOTEL ROOM*



SHOT TV will be broadcasting in Las Vegas hotel rooms during the show. Coverage will include the latest show news, daily events, product and exhibitor highlights, and more. Start your morning and end your evening without missing any of the exciting updates happening in our industry. The hotel channel number will be provided when you pick up your badge.
*PREVIEW SUPPLIER SHOWCASE VENDORS*
With more than 500 vendors, the *Supplier Showcase* is perfect for manufacturers looking for better materials and better ways to cut costs in their production processes. The 2019 *Supplier Showcase Directory* is now available in digital format, enabling manufacturers to get a sneak peek at the vendors who will be on display. The Supplier Showcase will be open Monday and Tuesday, January 21 and 22, from 8:30 AM until 5:30 PM in the Palazzo Ballroom, 5th Floor.
*200 EXHIBITORS ON DISPLAY IN ALL NEW POP-UP PREVIEW*
Don’t forget to stop by the all new Pop Up Preview. It’s open only on Wednesday. A complement to shooting sports and hunting products, today's most in-demand accessories and equipment will be on display here. Our new pavilion will feature first-time exhibitors who produce the latest in clothing, footwear, cameras, tents, and other gear that today's active hunters and outdoors enthusiasts demand. *Learn More.
LAST CHANCE TO BENEFIT FROM EDUCATION OPPORTUNITIES*
Dozens of learning opportunities in various education programs both before and during the SHOT Show provide excellent insights into business management, daily operations, industry regulations and tactical know-how. Whether it’s the *Executive Management Seminar*, *SHOT University*, *Retailer Seminars* or *Law Enforcement Education Program*, everyone has an opportunity to walk away with industry knowledge that you can’t gain anywhere else. Many of these programs are close to selling out, so the time to enroll is now.
*SEE WHAT’S NEXT FOR THE INDUSTRY*
*Discover manufacturers* and suppliers who are at their first SHOT Show. This show favorite is the place to find innovative, market-changing products and explore new partnerships that help you drive traffic. Come and see over 100 new exhibitors and be the first to offer their firearms, accessories and gear in your store.
*NEW PRODUCT CENTER HIGHLIGHT*


Be among the first to see the hottest new technology coming to market. The New Product Center is your resource for the fresh inventory and exciting new products that will bring in new customers and excite your base.

*SHOTShow.org*






​


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 9, 2019)

Dame said:


> ...
> 
> OH, and... One dude I "met" was asleep on the bed in his Ranger panties the whole time. @Marauder06 may remember the encounter.



What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas.  Especially if it involves Ranger panties.  ;)




digrar said:


> Alyssa Sudermann, I imagine.



Yes.  You have a future in intel work.  Or cyber stalking, one.  ;)


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm confirmed, see you there.


----------



## Dame (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 17, 2019)

Someone pick me up a Springfield Armory Saint AR pistol while your there


----------



## Dame (Jan 18, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Someone pick me up a Springfield Armory Saint AR pistol while your there


Would if I could but no sales.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 18, 2019)

Uh, don't buy it....just borrow it for me


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 19, 2019)

After getting funding approved I will not be able to make it. 

I feel like a Cubs fan, but next year.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 19, 2019)

Guess all you guys going to SHOT this year will be getting condoms while there.....be safe!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm still expecting my friends and family to send my "no-show" swag …  I'll make it back for the Hofbrau Haus insanity in the future, it's a spanking good time for some....


----------



## Dame (Jan 19, 2019)

x SF med said:


> I'm still expecting my friends and family to send my "no-show" swag …  I'll make it back for the Hofbrau Haus insanity in the future, it's a spanking good time for some....


I'll send you some condoms.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 20, 2019)

Dame said:


> I'll send you some condoms.


Gee... thanks!  

LL


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Gee... thanks!
> 
> LL


What!? They're for his muzzle.




Oh wait.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 21, 2019)

Dame said:


> What!? They're for his muzzle.



Hmmm..... 

LL


----------



## DC (Jan 21, 2019)

Dame said:


> What!? They're for his muzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then they will fit either way.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 22, 2019)

Greatest marketing ever at SHOT Show—

Gerber is doing free tattoos at their booth. 

It’s standard flash, but still.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 22, 2019)

You mean like this?






Pass.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 23, 2019)

If they’re tattooing the Gerber baby for free, I’m in!


----------



## Dame (Jan 23, 2019)

Where are u @Board and Seize ? Good band at Stoney's.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 24, 2019)

Dame said:


> Where are u @Board and Seize ? Good band at Stoney's.View attachment 26132


Meh, I've been working!  Nothing but time tonight though!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2019)

RackMaster said:


>



I hate em, too. If I went to Vegas it would be in a big blue school bus with "JESUS" written all over it in spray paint...and I'd save their souls from the fiery damnation they are surely headed for.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> I hate em, too. If I went to Vegas it would be in a big blue school bus with "JESUS" written all over it in spray paint...and I'd save their souls from the fiery damnation they are surely headed for.



Nah, I want to be a sinner to.  LOL


----------



## Dame (Jan 24, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> I hate em, too. If I went to Vegas it would be in a big blue school bus with "JESUS" written all over it in spray paint...and I'd save their souls from the fiery damnation they are surely headed for.


We seriously need the heart emoji back.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 24, 2019)

Dame said:


> We seriously need the heart emoji back.


Yep. Even if it has to be this one.


----------



## Dame (Jan 24, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yep. Even if it has to be this one.


Are you fucking kidding me, Marine!? You aren't one of those Bronies are ya?
This is a proper fucking Marine heart.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 24, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> I hate em, too. If I went to Vegas it would be in a big blue school bus with "JESUS" written all over it in spray paint...and I'd save their souls from the fiery damnation they are surely headed for.



By drinking all the beer so we couldn’t have any?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2019)

policemedic said:


> By drinking all the beer so we couldn’t have any?




I would so out-party you fuckin rookies.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 24, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> I would so out-party you fuckin rookies.


Challenge accepted! 😎


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2019)

racing_kitty said:


> Challenge accepted! 😎



Break out the mezcal and invite the worm.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 24, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Break out the mezcal and invite the worm.


Dude. You realize you challenged da Kitteh? I think I'd pay to watch your beatdown...



LL


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Dude. You realize you challenged da Kitteh? I think I'd pay to watch your beatdown...
> 
> 
> 
> LL



Wait, did I say Mezcal? I meant Metamucil. 🤓


----------



## KiloPapa (Mar 3, 2019)

Time for a little thread resurrection, seeing as I totally missed this thread before. I actually got to go this year. First time at SHOT, first time in Vegas, first time in the US, first time losing my credit card at a strip clup, first time driving a go-cart at a party while hammered... Lotta firsts.
I was there tagging along with a local company. Was really interesting having a look behind the scenes of the industry, even if there wasn´t a whole lot of revolutionary products displayed (TNVC and Unity Tactical notwithstanding, they displayed some interesting stuff). And I had a really good time. So hoping to come back at a later date. Shame about the Lt Dan Band cancellation, was really looking forward to that.
Hope everyone else had as good a time as I did. Hopefully there`ll be a round two, and I`ll be able to buy some of you guys a beer. 👍


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 3, 2019)

KiloPapa said:


> Time for a little thread resurrection, seeing as I totally missed this thread before. I actually got to go this year. First time at SHOT, first time in Vegas, first time in the US, first time losing my credit card at a strip clup, first time driving a go-cart at a party while hammered... Lotta firsts.
> I was there tagging along with a local company. Was really interesting having a look behind the scenes of the industry, even if there wasn´t a whole lot of revolutionary products displayed (TNVC and Unity Tactical notwithstanding, they displayed some interesting stuff). And I had a really good time. So hoping to come back at a later date. Shame about the Lt Dan Band cancellation, was really looking forward to that.
> Hope everyone else had as good a time as I did. Hopefully there`ll be a round two, and I`ll be able to buy some of you guys a beer. 👍



Welcome to America, and what happens/never happened in Vegas.

Glad you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## Dame (Mar 3, 2019)

KiloPapa said:


> Time for a little thread resurrection, seeing as I totally missed this thread before. I actually got to go this year. First time at SHOT, first time in Vegas, first time in the US, first time losing my credit card at a strip clup, first time driving a go-cart at a party while hammered... Lotta firsts.
> I was there tagging along with a local company. Was really interesting having a look behind the scenes of the industry, even if there wasn´t a whole lot of revolutionary products displayed (TNVC and Unity Tactical notwithstanding, they displayed some interesting stuff). And I had a really good time. So hoping to come back at a later date. Shame about the Lt Dan Band cancellation, was really looking forward to that.
> Hope everyone else had as good a time as I did. Hopefully there`ll be a round two, and I`ll be able to buy some of you guys a beer. 👍


You were at the Stoney's thing? Oh lordy. You weren't the hot looking cowboy some little old lady came up to and thanked for the view, were you?


----------



## KiloPapa (Mar 11, 2019)

Dame said:


> You were at the Stoney's thing? Oh lordy. You weren't the hot looking cowboy some little old lady came up to and thanked for the view, were you?


I was not. But I clearly missed out.


----------

